# Oddball feature clips.



## whynitica (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's some clips of my shrimp, featuring my cherry red bamboo shrimp. I love this guy. For the first 8 months or so, I never saw him. He hid all the time. Suddenly, he started to explore and be more assertive around the tank. What a character! He'll hang upside down or at times, walk around. He looks like a big bug when he walks. Pretty weird. His colors are intense. (unfortunately the two clips I have of him here don't do him justice in terms of his color.) He eats microscopic food particles and will ignore anything larger. The first clip is of the underside of him eating. Pretty rare shot. Notice also the white spots on his side. They remind of the marking on the cocoon of a monarch butterfly. The last 2 clips are of my ghost shrimp. The male, 2 years old now, has a body alone measuring over 2 inches.

YouTube - Rare underside shot of red bamboo shrimp eating (Pt 2)

YouTube - Bright red Asian Bamboo Shrimp

YouTube - Pleco attacking my bamboo shrimp!!! (kidding, they're pals)

YouTube - Male and female ghost shrimp

YouTube - My giant ghost shrimp!!

This next clip is of my horseface loaches (Ding and Dong). They are usually together and often times, side by side; hence their names. They need some acting lessons. They get very stiff in front of the camera.

YouTube - Horseface loaches: "Ding and Dong"

Last but I no way least, my tribute video. This is a video of my plecostomus that died (the only casualty I've had amongst the larger of my tropical fish since I set up this tank in 2007). He was a voracious eater. One day, he figured out how to eat food directly from the top of the water. I'm pretty sure that it was the sudden change of diet that killed him. He was active and healthy one minute and dead the next. He was my favorite of my plecos. He'll be missed.

YouTube - In Remembrance of Mr. Pleco


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your videos. Beautiful colors on your cherry red bamboo shrimp.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Very nice clips, i really appreciate this kind of contribution, it allows me to have a look at your valuable guests, and enjoy along with you . Sorry about your loss though, he looked like a great fish, and im sure he will now be missed by us all.*


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Aw man, that pleco looked nice


----------

